# HELP! Webtop Hack



## Ax562 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have tried multiple time to get the Webtop hack working properly. No matter how I flash or what ROM I'm on, the webtop hack goes into a weird color spectrum on the display. I know there is a bug with either the webtop hack or the combination of webtop and theory ROMs. Every time I use webtop and watch a long video about 30 minutes in, the screen (multiple LCD screens tested) bugs out and starts to show different color spectrums. I thought maybe it was just netflix but this has happened with netflix, moboplayer, and qqplayer. I was on purity ic3 v2.5 and now with kinetx ICS v1.0 I am seeing the same exact bug. Has anyone experienced this? On purity I flashed the webtop hack after I installed purity because webtop was not working. Kin3tx already had the hack and it does the same thing. I re-flashed the webtop hack on kin3tx with the same results. Anyone have any advise or info that can help me fix this? THANK YOU!


----------

